# Got my new WH-7900-C24-TL wheelset (pics + weights)



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

I have not ridden these yet and the fact that it snowed again last night means that it will be a while before these see asphalt. Wheel weights below include the valve stem + cap and stem counterweight. Tire weight is for 2 Hutchinson Fusion 3 tires. Enjoy the photos.


----------



## markmaxwell (Jul 2, 2006)

I received my set of the standard WH-7900-C24'S this week. I was a little disappointed with the weight at 1456 grams for the pair with rim tape. I was also hoping they'd have red nipples. Oh well, I'm sure they'll ride well. I hadn't been interested in going tubeless but now I'm starting to think the integrity of the rims without spoke holes might be an advantage. I suppose another advantage would be going without rim tape. I suspect the weight difference between the standard and the TL models might be a wash when you take out the valve stem and counter balance weight.


----------



## edscueth (Jul 12, 2008)

Making me jealous, recently purchased the 7850's SL on closeout, wanted the 7850 C24 TL's but am too cheap, then really wanted the 7900 C24 TL's but again am too cheap. Curious how they ride, and to the previous poster I hate the red nipples, black looks stealthy!


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I bought a set of 7850 SLs in December on closeout and I am impressed with them. So, I just bought a set of 7900-c24-cl for my Colnago. I thought the advertised weight for a set of 7900-c24-cl was less than 1400 grams! What up?


----------



## markmaxwell (Jul 2, 2006)

The 7850-c24-cl actually had 1380 printed in the decals. There is no such indication on the 7900-c24-cl decals. I wonder if they've gotten a little heavier by making the rim wider.
BTW I have a Lynskey R230 that I'll be putting yhese wheels on. I've been riding Reynolds DV46t's on the Lynskey but had a run of bad luck with tubulars. I'm anticipating a very smooth ride with the wh-7900's.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

OP: can you or anyone define or point to information describing differences (if any besides obvious graphics) between the wh-7900-c24-tl and wh-7850-c24-tl? Thanks.


----------



## nickma (Mar 18, 2010)

Weight of rear wheel reduced by circa 8g in the hub, front wheel increased by circa 16 gms due to beefed up hub/ axle for increased front end stiffness. Overall adv. weight of the set now 1395+ gms excl. rim tape. You can shave 20 gms by using Continental's Easy Tape rather than Shimano's stock blue tape.

Also new rear axle that is easier maintenance and bearing adjustment isn't affected by pressure of quick releases as on the 7850 C24s.


----------



## nickma (Mar 18, 2010)

I meant rear hub revised as per description in post above, not rear axle...


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

Do these wheels have a rider weight limitation? I really like these wheels, and considering a pair myself.


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

markmaxwell said:


> I received my set of the standard WH-7900-C24'S this week. I was a little disappointed with the weight at 1456 grams for the pair with rim tape. I was also hoping they'd have red nipples. . . . I suspect the weight difference between the standard and the TL models might be a wash when you take out the valve stem and counter balance weight.


Does the counter-weight have some impact because of the valve in the tube - perhaps a bit too much swing the other way. 

Do you actually remove the counter weight? good idea? How?

Thanks.


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

Lu-Max: Very nice photos. You and I have the same camera. A few questions, please. Where was the flash mounted; what lens; what distance (approximately)? Thanks!


----------



## nickma (Mar 18, 2010)

No weight limit. Incredible - 380 gm rims and can deal with regular Clydesdales. I am guessing that most factory alu rims on tough all purpose factory wheels like Ksyrium SL+, 
R- Sys, Fulcrum 1s and top end alu Camps are around 450gms+.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

*Lots of questions...*

@markmaxwell: I measured the rim on my 7900s using a digital caliper = 21.3mm from outside brake surface to outside brake surface. They may also weigh a tad more due to the lack of rim bed spoke holes.

@DonDenver: I just checked the Shimano North America site, they have yet to post any info on the 7900 other than this PDF

@nickma: no rim tape required with the 7900-TL

@pablotn: no idea. They are alloy with the carbon top wrap so they should be pretty stout vs. an all carbon wheel. Spoke count is 16F (radial) and 20R (2X) so that may limit rider weight.

@rgordin: my mistake on the counterweight. I saw what I thought was a thin wheel balancing stick-on directly opposite of the valve stem. After closer inspection I think it is just there to cover up the weld seam. With the skewer removed both wheel balance perfectly on their sides even when bumped. With the valve stem removed the wheels tip more easily toward that weld seam area. I will send photo details in a PM, don't want to derail the thread.


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

Thaks Lu and Nick. Beautiful wheels IMO. I am seriously considering these myself.

Will be interested in your ride report.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

pablotn said:


> Will be interested in your ride report


 Don't hold your breath, it snowed again here last week and my new frame will not be here for at least another week.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

One thing I do not like is that Shimano does not include a removable core valve stem ala "Stan's". I've been riding tubeless MTB tires for nearly 3 seasons with my only flat being due to tearing a tire on the edge of a piece of jagged shale. On those MTB wheels I mount the tires, remove the valve core and then seat the tire beads using an air compressor with a rubber (blower) tip on the hose. Simply hold the tip tight against the presta stem. Be certain to set the pressure regulator to ~50psi for MTB tires (I use 100 psi for road tires) This works great because there is no restriction to the air flowing through the empty valve stem so the tire beads seat instantly. After the tire beads are seated I then add the sealant using a "Stan's Injector", reinstall the valve core and inflate to normal riding pressure. No mess and no wasted sealant. Awesome!



















I wanted to copy this technique with these (my first tubeless road) wheels especially since mounting the Fusion 3 tires is no easy task. Having sealant already in the tire when trying to get those last few inches over the rim lip would have gotten quite messy I fear. Neither Stan's nor Hutchinson Protect'Air Max will flow through a fully open presta valve. Caffelatex will I think, but after having watched it continuously bubble out of a friends MTB tire after he got a small puncture until the tire was completely flat left me with no confidence in that product.

So I replaced the Shimano stems with these "UST Tubelss Valve Stems" that I ordered from NoTubes.com. In the photos below you can see that they look a bit different (the NoTubes is on the left, the Shimano's are center and right) , but after finger tightening the nuts they seal perfectly on the rim. The weight is identical, and even though they do not protrude very far out of the rim my floor pump seals firmly on them.


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, that is some great advise. I am about sold on these wheels myself. Great feedback.

Have you decided on which sealant you will settle on? In doing some research I found this excerpt from a review on velocitynation.com:_

Flats can be virtually eliminated when a tire sealant is used. Although Shimano and Hutchinson don’t recommend it I’ve been using Stan’s latex sealant (they claim that it can damage the tire) and I only got one flat this year that the sealant wasn’t able to plug up. If you get a cut in the tire that the sealant can’t handle all you have to do is put a tire boot on the cut remove the valve stem and install a standard tube. I recently put in the Hutchinson sealant (which of course is OK with Shimano and Hutchinson) and I haven’t gotten any flats so far. I’m curious to see how it works because they claim that it won’t dry up like the Stan’s does which would be great because when replacing a tire peeling off the dried Stan’s sealant is a pa_in.

Full review http://velocitynation.com/content/gallery/equipment/2009/shimano-wh-7850-c24-tl-clincher-tubeless-wheelshere: 

Was back in 2009 so it might be slightly dated. Not sure if this is even a issue with Stans anymore. Maybe some of the Stans users can chime in. Maybe not fair to classify it as a issue...just a observation.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm going with the Hutchinson for my road tires.
Be certain to get the white version and not the green sealant.


----------



## markmaxwell (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm definitely planning to ditch the Shimano blue tape. I think I might go with Veloplugs instead. My first impression is that the wheels feel very solid laterally yet comfortable. I'm looking forward to getting some miles on these wheels to see how they feel climbing and in the wind.


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

Well I decided to pull the trigger on these wheels. Have always wanted a pair of Shimano factories and these are a good start. I have liked the looks of their wheelsets, and the 2011 versions look sweet IMO. They also are very strong performers and I don't think I will be disappointed.

Thanks to Lu-Max for this thread and all the great information shared, and thanks to others who contributed. Pretty much sealed it for me.

Now if my frame would just come in:mad2: 

Pablo


----------



## Anfield (Feb 20, 2011)

I too have just ordered a WH-7900-C24-TL wheelset and this thread is a very informative read.

I was wondering if these valve stems with removable cores would also fit?


----------



## nickma (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks like a different shape to the valve stem variant that ChainReaction identifies as a Shimano fit http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=38826


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

Only one way to know for certain...

Looking at the image the valve stem might be a tad short to get a pump head locked onto it once it is mounted, and with only part of the stem threaded I am not certain if tightening it to the rim would work or not.

My $.02

@nickma - those are the ones I am using, the "UST" model. The Stan's "Olympic" are for their ZTR series rims, and the Stan's "Standard" is too wide for the Shimano road tubeless rim (I tried one at the LBS)


----------



## Anfield (Feb 20, 2011)

I think I will take advantage of *Lu-Max*'s experience with this rather than carring out an experiment.

I was also interested to read of your experience on bikeforums with the Fusion 3 and their leaking sidewalls. My wheel components will be exactly the same as yours and I eagerly await your results with the Hutchinson sealant.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

If anyone missed it, the first set of Fusion 3 tires I got each had a thin spot in the sidewall that would leak air. Not the entire sidewall, just one spot on each tire. The dealer agreed with me and ordered me two new ones which will be here this week.


----------



## Anfield (Feb 20, 2011)

The wheels were delivered today and they look great!

No wheel bags though, is this correct? Not really an issue, but if they were supposed to be there I would rather have them.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

No wheel bags with the wheels, but my dealer had a set he gave me for free.


----------



## Anfield (Feb 20, 2011)

Lu-Max said:


> No wheel bags with the wheels, but my dealer had a set he gave me for free.


Cheers, *Lu-Max*. :thumbsup: 

As we're in the same boat so to speak, I'll pick-up some scales over the weekend and post some pictures of wheel masses for comparison.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

BTW: I re-weighed mine on a friends digital scale and the wheel weights read exactly the same.


----------



## nickma (Mar 18, 2010)

Sadly this is correct. No wheel bags included. I bought a pair from Condor in their sale at £4 each (unpadded simple nylon ones branded Shimano Wheel Technology). You can get them from many mailorder places for £8 each. They are good enough, especially if you have another padded set for travelling/


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

Interesting... My 7850-SL and 7900-CL both came with wheel bags. FYI, I bought my 7850-SL from boonktown and 7900-CL from CRC.


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

Interesting as well...after inflating these tires the night before the following morning, totally flat. Suspecting the sidewall issue I sprayed some water on the tires and I saw the perculating bubbles coming up.

Wonder if Hutchinson had a bad run?

pablo


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

I just installed my replacement Fusion3 tires; at 120psi no bubbles are coming out of the sidewalls! Yay! The beads seated easily using my air compressor and the NoTubes valves are also perfectly sealed.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

so what's the price on these.....about $1300??
Michael


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

I got mine from the LBS for ~$1100 plus tax


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

Lu,

Which air compressor do you have? IS there a presta chuck you are using, or a presta to schrader adapter?

I am looking for one is the reason I ask.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

@pablotn - see THIS post (I am using DeWalt air compressor FWIW)


----------



## Anfield (Feb 20, 2011)

KMan said:


> so what's the price on these.....about $1300??


€657 ≈ $906 inclusive of delivery and import tax (Germany → Switzerland).


----------



## Anfield (Feb 20, 2011)

Finally managed to get a day to myself, so below are some pictures as promised.

I have a question regarding the spacer in the last picture on the bottom right. Should there be one for both front and rear wheels? I assume there should be, but I only have one for the rear wheel. I can certainly imagine the nut coming into contact with the carbon and making a mess of it quite easily without the spacer.

EDIT: Looking at the docs on the Shimano site, it looks like this spacer is only for the rear!

Rear: http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...7900-C24-TL-R-3108A_v1_m56577569830748435.pdf
Front: http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...7900-C24-TL-F-3107A_v1_m56577569830748434.pdf


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

Anfield said:


> <snip>....the spacer in the last picture on the bottom right. Should there be one for both front and rear wheels?


The front wheel only has an O ring and a nut. The back wheel has these also plus the "spacer" which is sort of oblong shaped to conform to the offset drilling of the stem hole. It's plastic so it's weight is negligible.


----------



## slipstream8 (Feb 24, 2011)

Lu-Max said:


> I have not ridden these yet and the fact that it snowed again last night means that it will be a while before these see asphalt. Wheel weights below include the valve stem + cap and stem counterweight. Tire weight is for 2 Hutchinson Fusion 3 tires. Enjoy the photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nickma (Mar 18, 2010)

7900 C24 clinchers come in at 1440 including rim tape (30g the pair of high pressure strips so about 12gms over advertised weights). With Michelin Pro3 Race 23mm tyres and lightweight butyl tubes, this set up weighs exactly 2.0 KG. 

Rode them over a very short early season 50 mile hilly sportive a fortnight ago and they are fast and extraordinarily comfortable, great climbers, great braking surface for confidence downhill and just lovely on the flats. Real magic carpet ride.


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

nickma said:


> 7900 C24 clinchers come in at 1440 including rim tape (30g the pair of high pressure strips so about 12gms over advertised weights). With Michelin Pro3 Race 23mm tyres and lightweight butyl tubes, this set up weighs exactly 2.0 KG.
> 
> Rode them over a very short early season 50 mile hilly sportive a fortnight ago and they are fast and extraordinarily comfortable, great climbers, great braking surface for confidence downhill and just lovely on the flats. Real magic carpet ride.


What tire pressure did you use?


----------



## nickma (Mar 18, 2010)

110 Psi


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

100psi front, 110 rear


----------



## Ryder321 (Sep 8, 2009)

Anfield said:


> The wheels were delivered today and they look great!
> 
> No wheel bags though, is this correct?


No.

I read somewhere that wheelbags ARE included. *I received Shimano-labeled wheelbags with my new set of WH-7900 C24 TL wheels.*

However, I made a point of mentioning to the online dealer that I understood wheelbags were included by Shimano, so ... that may have "helped," who knows. But, that's WHY I mentioned the bags -- so that HE knew that I knew. 

I like to think that he would have included them without my "manipulation." He seemed like a good guy when I ordered them on the phone. :thumbsup:

Having said that, I should say, too, that absent a seller's promise to include the wheel bags, he has the right to remove them and sell them separately at his discretion. If the product is not described as including wheel bags, then their inclusion is open to negotiation. So long as there is no misrepresentation, I have no problem with that.

Conclusion: Tell your dealer that the price you've agreed to is to include the wheel bags, too. And he'll say, "Oh, of course!"


----------



## Ryder321 (Sep 8, 2009)

balatoe said:


> I thought the advertised weight for a set of 7900-c24-cl was less than 1400 grams! What up?


 I noted the same thing about the 1464 g(?) weight of the tubeless model. Maybe the previous generation weighed that and nobody's gotten around to updating the website and tech data. That's not unusual.

The OP weighed his 7900 C24 TL wheels at 1521 g for the pair, not 1400 whatever, but over 1500.

My new 7900 C24 TL wheels weigh exactly 1521 g for the pair, too, which includes the valves and valve caps. I think that's reliable.


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

Lu-Max said:


> 100psi front, 110 rear


I hadn't tried different pressures front and rear. Sounds like a good idea. I may try 105/110 using tubes.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

Actually it's probably closer to 100 front and 105 rear. I used to run them even until a riding buddy suggested trying the split pressures. I really like it and do the same on my mountain bike (but lower pressures on the MTB of course).


----------



## edscueth (Jul 12, 2008)

Not to change the subject, but has anyone been able to compare these wheels ride quality to the 7850 sl's? I wanted them but decided to go with the sl's since they will be my everyday wheel and save some money. Seeing this thread with pictures is making me regret it.


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

Lu-Max said:


> The front wheel only has an O ring and a nut. The back wheel has these also plus the "spacer" which is sort of oblong shaped to conform to the offset drilling of the stem hole. It's plastic so it's weight is negligible.


Thanks for this. I am using tubes with the 7850-sl rims and thought I was missing a part (the oblong spacer - I only got one). I didn't care for now but thought I would have to call Shimano for the part if I switched to tubeless.


----------



## sacstateroad (Jun 2, 2006)

How have the wheels been. I am thinking of these or Mavic Ksyrium Sl. not sure which way to go yet


----------



## nickma (Mar 18, 2010)

sacstateroad said:


> How have the wheels been. I am thinking of these or Mavic Ksyrium Sl. not sure which way to go yet


As a write this I've just come in from a 100 km run on my new 7900 C24 Clinchers, Until a couple of weeks ago when I first tried these wheels out in a short 70 km sportive I ran Ksyrium SSC SLs from 2006/7. So hopefully I can help you choose!

In short, I just love these new wheels. They spin up more quickly and hold speed a little better, are easier climbers, and as comfy as anyone could wish for. As a result, no more numb tingly hands, no shoulder pain on rides of 100K+, way less lower back discomfort. Bike set up is the same, only difference is the new wheels. You have no idea how much road vibration you absorb, and how it wears on your body, until you ride on wheels that are this smooth. Very classy. They have definitely added to my love of the the sport.

To all this it's worth mentioning their robustness. I hit a mother of a pothole at the end of the ride as I tired and lost concentration. A very nasty and painful whack into a 6 inch hole the size of a large...pot. I am 190 lbs. The wheels are fine, with the front resenting my negligence most - 0.5mm out of true on one edge as a result. Hardly worth truing for that. Quite impressive given the low spoke count and featherlight rims. It's got to be said the Ksyriums are bomb proof too, but the rims are heavier.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

I've now ridden >250 miles on these wheels and have to say I am really enjoying them. I did a group climbing ride yesterday followed by a fast descent. They were very stiff and responsive on the climb and fast and smooth on the way down. Compared to my old Ksyriums they are silent. I used to be able to hear the wind noise from my old wheels, no sound that I could discern from these.
Quite happy with my TL wheels.


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

Good to hear Lu...

Went out for 25 miles on the new bike and these wheels and they felt great. Very, very smooth along with the F3 tubeless.

I would highly recommend these wheels.

pablo


----------



## claywalk (May 7, 2011)

markmaxwell said:


> I received my set of the standard WH-7900-C24'S this week. I was a little disappointed with the weight at 1456 grams for the pair with rim tape. I was also hoping they'd have red nipples. Oh well, I'm sure they'll ride well. I hadn't been interested in going tubeless but now I'm starting to think the integrity of the rims without spoke holes might be an advantage. I suppose another advantage would be going without rim tape. I suspect the weight difference between the standard and the TL models might be a wash when you take out the valve stem and counter balance weight.


Hi, I have the C24s and I am curious about your post about the counter balance weight?

I have the wheels and I am noticing a strange gyration when I spin the back wheel in my hand. It is perfectly true side to side & vertically, yet there is some strange gyration about it with or without tire (clincher).

So, I am curious if I am missing a counter weight that should be on there?

Thanks.


----------



## claywalk (May 7, 2011)

I just put a continental 4000s 23c tire on the rim. I then taped 2 US quarters to the side opposite the valve stem (42mm) and the wheel spins without gyration.

Clearly there is a missing counter weight that I am not using...




claywalk said:


> Hi, I have the C24s and I am curious about your post about the counter balance weight?
> 
> I have the wheels and I am noticing a strange gyration when I spin the back wheel in my hand. It is perfectly true side to side & vertically, yet there is some strange gyration about it with or without tire (clincher).
> 
> ...


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

edscueth said:


> Not to change the subject, but has anyone been able to compare these wheels ride quality to the 7850 sl's? I wanted them but decided to go with the sl's since they will be my everyday wheel and save some money. Seeing this thread with pictures is making me regret it.


I had some 7850 CL24, only did about 200 miles on them.

I thought they were noisy. I sold them and bought the SLs.
Don't think you missing out on anything because your not.

Both are top class wheels. I quite like the Mavic ksyrium Elites They were on my bike when I bought it and I sold them and got the Shimano's


----------



## claywalk (May 7, 2011)

I am curious if anyone has noticed the weight imbalance of the rear wheel due to the valve weight I'm guessing? 

I have brand new 7900 wheels and the rear is perfectly true. With a 25c 4000s & a race light tube with a 36 mm stem the rear wheel gyrates more noticeably than any wheel I have ever had. My LBS technician was scratching his head about it. (it gyrates without a tire & tube mounted as well.)

I have discovered that 4 cateye sensor magnets mounted two on two spokes opposite the valve will balance that out. It's about 10 grams counterbalance. I realize the argument is that once there is weight on the wheel, the imbalance doesn't matter but it seems like a strange design problem as Shimano is usually flawless with things like this....


----------



## LARC (Jun 4, 2011)

I like the option of going tubeless, but want to stick with tubes and clinchers for the time being. Can you run regular clincher tires on the TLs? And if anybody has, what's your experience? Any modifications needed?


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

LARC said:


> I like the option of going tubeless, but want to stick with tubes and clinchers for the time being. Can you run regular clincher tires on the TLs? And if anybody has, what's your experience? Any modifications needed?


yes you can, you don't need rim tape either, it's all very good.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Beautiful wheels, no question about that ... they should've kept the red nipples, but black looks good too. Anyhow, I was extremely disappointed, while I was setting up my bike, to hear a grinding noise coming from the rear hub. Actually, the freehub was worse, it was very sickening to hear. There is no play and no binding, but a terrible grinding sound. How did these make it pass QC???


----------



## mtsman (Mar 10, 2010)

Mine just came in this week. I have less than 50 miles but they are a huge improvement over my old daily Askium. ha!

Being its autumn, for now I put on Hutchinson's durable Intensive tire. All kinds of gravel and dirt on the road shoulders here in the mountains of central PA. They are not the lightest tire but I can change over for next summer. First impressions are incredibly stiff wheels, noticably easier to spin up hills, good braking surface, great looking hubs. Started about 90 psi but I think I am going to drop it more. (only 157lbs.) Thought the tires would be a little smoother and grip a little better - very easy to skid. Sure do roooooll easy though. 

Was in the back of LBS wrapping up and watched a guy looking at my bike wheels. He did not know it was my bike. He said something to a worker about how could not justify cost of a dura-ace wheel, blah, blah, etc. I stepped up, put my hand on my bike and he stopped talking. I looked him right in the eye and said 'I can justify it because I earned it and I am worth it'. Rode to Grandma's for dinner with smile. :thumbsup:


----------



## claywalk (May 7, 2011)

Optimus said:


> Beautiful wheels, no question about that ... they should've kept the red nipples, but black looks good too. Anyhow, I was extremely disappointed, while I was setting up my bike, to hear a grinding noise coming from the rear hub. Actually, the freehub was worse, it was very sickening to hear. There is no play and no binding, but a terrible grinding sound. How did these make it pass QC???


I am kind of with you on this. I've been riding my 7900's since March. The front wheel is sweet. the rear wheel makes a grinding sound, doesn't roll that well and is true but off-balanced. I've been running 4 cateye magnets opposite the valve stem to counterbalance the design of the wheel. I'm really not into gyrations. 

I've actually found myself looking into other wheels at this point, even after this expensive purchase. 

What's the best way to address the grinding sound?


----------



## monsterman (Oct 8, 2011)

Those are good looking.


----------



## hui (Jan 11, 2011)

I got a set of 7900 cl's today. I had 09 ksyrium elites prior to this set, they seem to feel heavier? Does anyone know what these actually weigh?


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

anyone have weights of CL C24 version with rim strip and without?


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

Lu-Max:

Couple of things. First, my S-Works Roubaix came with the 7900 tubeless wheels and S-Works Turbo tubeless tires (a Fusion 3 clone made by Hutch for Spec). After about 300 miles my sprouted the same bubbling of sealant from the sidewall seam just like yours. Spec would not replace as it did not do this brand new. Perhaps, as someone mentioned, a bad run at the factory. Anyway, seems to be sealed and I will ride a bit to test but would not be comfy on a fast descent! Also, why do you say to use the white Stans (corrosive) and not the green Stans (non-corrosive)? Thanks.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

@Roadrider22 - I don't use Stan's in any of my tires, I use Hutchinson Protect'Air Max instead. I find that it works better and remains a liquid longer than Stan's does. The green stuff is fibrous and is intended for MTB and bicycle commuter type of tires. There is no ammonia in the white Hutchinson Protect'Air Max so it is not corrosive. Early Stan's contained far more ammonia than the current product does but Stan's does still have a small amount of ammonia in it. My friends that use Stan's say that they have had no corrosion issues. 3000+ miles on my tubeless wheels/tires riding in CO last year with 0 flats.


----------



## claywalk (May 7, 2011)

*my modification...*

So, I guess I am the only one who has this issue. 

My rear wheel is imbalanced apparently due to the weight of the valve stem. It was extremely noticeable while riding.

What I did was add 4 cat eye magnets to the opposite side of the valve and it true-ly, completely balanced the wheel.

And I took off the valve stem cover and threaded circular thing that holds the stem in place...


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

These wheels look extremely similar in hub design, rim design and spoke layout to the wh6700, minus the carbon content obviously. Also, the Ultegra wheels are very durable and smooth running so I'm not sure a quality differential exists. Since the Dura Ace wheels are only about 150g lighter, I can't see how they're worth literally 3 times the price. Seems like a lot for a small amount of increased bling.

Of course, I use the wh6700 as training wheels so a certain amount of bias may apply here.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

claywalk said:


> So, I guess I am the only one who has this issue.
> 
> My rear wheel is imbalanced apparently due to the weight of the valve stem. It was extremely noticeable while riding.
> 
> ...


That's not ideal. Could it be sealant causing the imbalance as well?


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

I agree with simonaway427, all latex sealants will dry out over time.
That's alot of weights to correct an imbalance.
Maybe pull the tire off and have a look inside.


----------



## claywalk (May 7, 2011)

Lu-Max said:


> I agree with simonaway427, all latex sealants will dry out over time.
> That's alot of weights to correct an imbalance.
> Maybe pull the tire off and have a look inside.


I agree with you. I am a little concerned about it. I've been running clinchers, never used any (additional) sealant. It's been this way from the start. I noticed it most while being on Kreitler rollers when slowing down...

I have taken the rim strip off & inspected. I don't see anything unusual but I do get the sense there some hunk of something inside the rim to make this happen.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

How could the weight of the valve possibly be significantly more noticeable than the valve on any other tire, clincher or tubular?


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

If you take the tire and stem off and also take the QR out, will the wheel balance on it's side (on the axle hole) or does it tip to the side? See my photos on the page 1 first post if my instructions are confusing. If it tips over there could be a manufacturing defect. Mine balanced this way when I weighed them on my scale.


----------



## claywalk (May 7, 2011)

I agree. It is odd. I have been riding on them for a year. Since I counterbalanced it, I hadn't given it much thought until I took a picture of my bike on thursday. 

I will take it off this weekend and do the balance test. I will see if I can send it in under warranty and have it looked at. The front doesn't exhibit the same effect...


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

@claywalk - I tried this with my front wheel, it balanced perfectly. Stem is installed. Will try my rear wheel later.


----------



## claywalk (May 7, 2011)

wow, thanks for taking the time to do this. I just took off my tire/tube & the 4 cat eye magnets.

I could post a picture, but it looks just like your except for the fact that it falls over at the point where the valve hole is... and your floors look a lot better than mine...

so, this comes as no surprise to me. I am going to call Shimano tomorrow and see if I can send this in under warranty. 

should be covered.

I have to say, these are really great wheels. ridiculously light & stiff and if you shop around, you can find them for about $750 a pair (such as Wiggle right now) which I think is a pretty good deal.


----------



## claywalk (May 7, 2011)

Okay, so I sent the rear back to Shimano several weeks ago. 

Today they have concluded that it is defective & unfixable and will replace it with a new wheel. 

When they will have one in stock is uncertain but probably within the next 3-4 weeks...

which is actually fine by me. glad to know that I wasn't too far off with my observations & now I have 4 cat eye magnets to find a home for...





claywalk said:


> I agree with you. I am a little concerned about it. I've been running clinchers, never used any (additional) sealant. It's been this way from the start. I noticed it most while being on Kreitler rollers when slowing down...
> 
> I have taken the rim strip off & inspected. I don't see anything unusual but I do get the sense there some hunk of something inside the rim to make this happen.


----------



## CABGPatchKid (Dec 5, 2011)

I just got a set of 7900 C24 TLs. I had a set of 7850-SLs and really loved them.

I can't wait to ride them, but I can't ride on the road for 5 to 6 weeks, just had surgery.

I am interested to see if I notice any difference in the ride


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

CABGPatchKid said:


> I just got a set of 7900 C24 TLs. I had a set of 7850-SLs and really loved them.
> 
> I can't wait to ride them, but I can't ride on the road for 5 to 6 weeks, just had surgery.
> 
> I am interested to see if I notice any difference in the ride


Personally, I doubt you will notice much of a difference, if at all. Since you're recovering, send them to me and I'll be sure to tell you if there was one


----------



## CABGPatchKid (Dec 5, 2011)

2Slo4U

Thanks! I appreciate the assist!
They are on their way! 
Opps, sorry, not enough $$ for postage, bummer


----------



## claywalk (May 7, 2011)

Happy to say, I received my replacement rear 7900 from Shimano last week & it exhibits none of the characteristics of the previous wheel. No gyration, etc. 

However, the replacement that they sent me was ridiculously out of true & I had to take it to my LBS to straighten, but now it is in perfect working order.






claywalk said:


> Okay, so I sent the rear back to Shimano several weeks ago.
> 
> Today they have concluded that it is defective & unfixable and will replace it with a new wheel.
> 
> ...


----------



## CABGPatchKid (Dec 5, 2011)

claywalk said:


> Happy to say, I received my replacement rear 7900 from Shimano last week & it exhibits none of the characteristics of the previous wheel. No gyration, etc.
> 
> However, the replacement that they sent me was ridiculously out of true & I had to take it to my LBS to straighten, but now it is in perfect working order.


Glad to hear you have the new wheel and now you can enjoy it. You're gonna' luv it.


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

man, i wish my wh-9000 c24s retained the old graphics! the new ones suck imo.


----------

